# Got to bust out the caulking tools



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Been a while since I've gotten to do a lead and oakum joint. Pulled a toilet and there was a brass flange attached to the ground with plastic mollies. Stub was rotted away, and someone tried to patch it with concrete. Horizontal was embedded in the slab too. I'm sure you guys have seen better caulked joints, but since I'm only 38, I thought it was worth showing off. Sorry old timers, I couldn't find my yarning iron, and I don't have a ball pein hammer. Got to show the helper why we have respect for the guys who worked this stuff everyday. Likely with a folding ruler.


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks good. Much better than before.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done... lost few points for having that hammer at my plumbing test..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done ! Like the way you took the grinder to that 1/4 bend ! 

Way to " adapt & overcome " .


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Well done... lost few points for having that hammer at my plumbing test..


I was taught the right way to do this back in 96/97 on a full bell and spigot cast iron job by Plumbdumber. Or was that some dumb plumber?? 



Cal said:


> Well done ! Like the way you took the grinder to that 1/4 bend !
> 
> Way to " adapt & overcome " .


Little more adapting than the picture shows. I had to mousehole the bottom of the flange to make it fit. But the oakum packed well enough so I was satisfied.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Could you have used an insta set closet flange instead? Is it allowed in your area?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

thumper said:


> Could you have used an insta set closet flange instead? Is it allowed in your area?


Maybe could have, but what's the fun in that?? 
Not sure if they are legal or not. I've never used one, but they look pretty solid. It was good for the apprentice to see how a lead and oakum joint is assembled anyways.


----------



## bighutch (Feb 14, 2012)

nice clean work. pure pride taken!!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Did you cut the fitting with a hammer and chisel too?


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice thinset work too did the toilet footprint cover the hole with thinset in it


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Did you cut the fitting with a hammer and chisel too?


:no: He used his grinder. He was taught to work smarter, not harder. :yes:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, I like old school sometimes, but old school houses didn't have AC. Gotta know when it time to go new school. 

And that was concrete. Had to embed the pipe. Had the homeowner place new tile before setting the toilet. Needed the tile to get enough height for the flange.


----------

